# Berlin-Session 27/28.10



## franktrial (15. Oktober 2012)

Es ist wieder so weit. 
Am 27. oder 28. Oktober wird in der Hauptstadt getrialt. 
Es wäre super wenn sich nochmal zum "Abschluss" des Jahres ein paar Leute zusammen finden würden.

Als Vorgeschmack die Berlin-Session von 2008 (von Marcus):
[ame="http://vimeo.com/893041"]http://vimeo.com/893041[/ame]

und von 2011 (von Basti):
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25269557"]http://vimeo.com/25269557[/ame]


START: 27.10 um 12:00 Uhr am Platz der vereinten Nationen

http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&q=platz+der+vereinten+nationen+1+berlin&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47a84e1155a1253f:0x9b99aa0a6141e458,Platz+der+Vereinten+Nationen+1,+D-10249+Berlin&gl=de&sa=X&ei=XCuEUILXIMq1tAaWvIHACA&ved=0CCMQ8gEwAA

Änderung für Sonntag

Start: 28.10 etwa 12:00 Uhr Spandau Arcaden


http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&q=Brunsb%C3%BCtteler+Damm+30,+Spandau,+Berlin&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47a85637848cb25d:0x899dc3f0b46393b3,Brunsb%C3%BCtteler+Damm+30,+D-13581+Berlin&gl=de&sa=X&ei=IeKKUMTFDcnBtAbT5IHYBw&ved=0CCMQ8gEwAA


----------



## Eisbein (15. Oktober 2012)

ne woche später wäre ich ja dabei, hoffentlich dann sogar mit rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesko (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde mal vorbeikommen wenn es Ok ist habe zwar noch kein bike aber gucken und quatschen würde ich gerne mal mit euch wenn es Ok ist?


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es die Uni zeitlich irgendwie zulässt, dann würde ich wohl von Magdeburg mal rüberfahren..


----------



## trialkoxxer (15. Oktober 2012)

danke frank das du das thema nun auch für mich zugänglich machst 
ich versuche nicht allein zu kommen!


----------



## Trialmaniax (15. Oktober 2012)

trialkoxxer schrieb:


> ich versuche nicht allein zu kommen!



ich versuch dir mal dabei zu helfen ;-)


----------



## Toffy87 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei =).


----------



## pippi (15. Oktober 2012)

Uuhhh. bis nach berlin. na ma schaun...


----------



## tinitram (17. Oktober 2012)

$teilnehmer++;


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Oktober 2012)

Fahrgemeinschaft Raum Duisburg?


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. Oktober 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Fahrgemeinschaft Raum Duisburg?



Falls du über A2 fährst und nen Platz (inkl. Fahrrad) hast, dann wäre ich ab Magdeburg dein Mitfahrer - natürlich gegen Spritgeld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Oktober 2012)

Leider bin ich nicht Mobil. Bahn fahren wäre zu fünft etwa 20. Allerdings gut 7-8 Std (Duisburg)


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. Oktober 2012)

Mir passen beide Tage, aber ich weiß, dass einige ExSpandauer Sonntag bevorzugen, da sie sich am Samstag mit lästiger Kundschaft bei einem Outdooraustatter rumschlagn müssen.


----------



## trialkoxxer (21. Oktober 2012)

ich werde wenn dann sicher auch sonntag am start sein. muß das nochmal mit event. mitreisenden abklären und.... ich hätte bock auf wasserstadt. zumindest habe ich diese noch recht cool in erinnerung!


----------



## konrad (21. Oktober 2012)

fährt irgendwer ausm raum tühringen zur session?


----------



## franktrial (21. Oktober 2012)

Planung für Samstag:


START: 27.10 um 12:00 Uhr am Platz der vereinten Nationen

http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&q=platz+der+vereinten+nationen+1+berlin&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47a84e1155a1253f:0x9b99aa0a6141e458,Platz+der+Vereinten+Nationen+1,+D-10249+Berlin&gl=de&sa=X&ei=XCuEUILXIMq1tAaWvIHACA&ved=0CCMQ8gEwAA[/QUOTE]


----------



## franktrial (23. Oktober 2012)

Planung Sonntag:


Start: 28.10 etwa 12:00 Uhr Berlin-Spandau Wasserstadt (vielleicht auch Spandau Arcaden)

http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/806[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesko (24. Oktober 2012)

wie es aussieht ist das wetter ja nicht so toll am We.

was machen wir wenn es regnet ?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Oktober 2012)

franktrial schrieb:


> Planung Sonntag:
> 
> 
> Start: 28.10 etwa 12:00 Uhr Berlin-Spandau Wasserstadt (vielleicht auch Spandau Arcaden)
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Das ist ja ein echtes Geschenk


----------



## tinitram (25. Oktober 2012)

Tesko schrieb:


> wie es aussieht ist das wetter ja nicht so toll am We.
> 
> was machen wir wenn es regnet ?



Meine Wetterfrösche sagen gerade voraus dass es nicht regnen wird. Es wird lediglich etwas kälter, aber wir tragen ja alle Handschuhe... 


http://www2.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/berlin/13266x27-d2.html


----------



## pippi (25. Oktober 2012)

Nur die harten komm in garten. die härteren fahrn zu den berlinern hin


----------



## Mr. Terror (25. Oktober 2012)

...und die noch härteren kommen nach Spandau...


----------



## franktrial (26. Oktober 2012)

WICHTIG:

Änderung für Sonntag!!!
Wir starten an den Spandau Arcaden NICHT bei der Wasserstadt

Start: 28.10 etwa 12:00 Uhr Spandau Arcaden

http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&q=Brunsb%C3%BCtteler+Damm+30,+Spandau,+Berlin&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47a85637848cb25d:0x899dc3f0b46393b3,Brunsb%C3%BCtteler+Damm+30,+D-13581+Berlin&gl=de&sa=X&ei=IeKKUMTFDcnBtAbT5IHYBw&ved=0CCMQ8gEwAA[/QUOTE]


----------



## pippi (27. Oktober 2012)

So. erster erfolgreicher tag der berlinsession. hannes hat mal wieder gezeigt warum er in der weltrangliste oben mitfährt. allerdings waren doch sehr wenige besucher am start. hoffe das wird sich morgen ändern. in berlin werden 8°C und sonne erwartet. Wir freuen uns auf euch. bis morgen dann ;-)


----------

